# Somebody PLEASE take my furniture



## winjim (29 May 2015)

OK, sorry this is not even remotely bike related but I'm at my wits end. I'm trying to clear space for the new baby and I have this desk / bureau / cabinet type affair that I need shot of. I've tried freecycle but just got a load of timewasters. I've tried giving it to charity but they didn't want it. It would be such a shame to have to break it up and take it to the tip but that's where it may end up so this is a last ditch effort to save it. It's in good structural condition but could maybe do with a sanding and a coat of varnish to bring it back to peak condition.






Collection from Sheffield - will require a van. Please somebody take it


----------



## MartinQ (29 May 2015)

Could try these guys?
http://www.stripthewillow.org/


----------



## Sharky (29 May 2015)

https://www.bhf.org.uk/shop/donating-goods/book-a-free-furniture-collection

We have used the BHF several times for taking away old furniture that we no longer want.

Keith


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2015)

Try the local council. They sometimes want stuff for furnishing houses.
Our local Northampton scheme is at ~HERE~

Maybe Sheffield does similar? Shame to just dump it..


----------



## hopless500 (29 May 2015)

If I was closer I would love to have it... but Norfolkshire is a bit of a way from you


----------



## winjim (29 May 2015)

MartinQ said:


> Could try these guys?
> http://www.stripthewillow.org/


They definitely look worth a try


----------



## stephec (7 Jun 2015)

Is that 30/40's style?

Vintage lovers/shabby chic types pay good money for stuff like that, have you tried eBay?


----------



## winjim (14 Jun 2015)

Literally can't give things away. Off to the tip.


----------

